# Nicortette on the Medical Card



## JEON50 (5 Sep 2009)

For health reasons I want to give up smoking. Are products like Nicorette Gum available on the Medical Card. If so, how much per month, and for what duration


----------



## Cat101 (5 Sep 2009)

Yes, Gum and patches are available on medical card, You would need to talk to your GP for more details re your personal needs/requirements.
This is a good site with helpful info 
Good luck with it!!


----------



## JEON50 (5 Sep 2009)

Many Thanks, will talk to GP Monday, as I attend 2 days a week, as They have doubled a dose of one of my med's

Best Wishes

Jeon


----------



## ACA (5 Sep 2009)

Champix is very good too. Not suitable for some people but another option for you.


----------



## Cat101 (5 Sep 2009)

Champix can cause severe depression (speaking from experience) Check with your GP which is the best option for you.


----------



## JEON50 (5 Sep 2009)

I have started on the gum last week, so far so good ! But they are expensive, and I am waiting on a dicision on disability allowance since July.
I have the means test done, and they said they do not require a medical. I call Longford but the can not give any time frame , as they are under staffed


----------



## Bubbly Scot (5 Sep 2009)

Had a friend use Champix, he had to come off it as he got very depressed. It was quite scary. Another friend said he was given a nicorette inhaler (which is what I use) on a medical card, it's still unused but he got it.


----------



## Fatphrog (5 Sep 2009)

What happened to the rule about not talking about medical matters. Suggesting prescription only medicines falls smack into that category.

OP, talk to your GP.


----------



## JEON50 (5 Sep 2009)

Nicortette is not a prescription drug, its an expensive over the counter product, so the question was clearly a for the SW forum. Howerer can see your general point.

Cheers


----------



## Fatphrog (5 Sep 2009)

JEON50 said:


> Nicortette is not a prescription drug, its an expensive over the counter product, so the question was clearly a for the SW forum. Howerer can see your general point.
> 
> Cheers



I was referring to the comments about Champix. Good luck with stopping smoking whatever you decide to use.


----------



## JEON50 (26 Jul 2010)

*Off The Cigs*

Hey Guys,

I am off the cigs, not smoked in 9 months, the gum and the GP did the jobs, PLUS a pacemaker and Defibulator !!


----------

